# South central pa popping



## cableguy726

South central pa blowing up


----------



## fungifriend

very nice! cableguy, in what kind of terrain/around what types of trees/ at what rough elevation etc. are you finding these?


----------



## chase2634

cableguy726 said:


> South central pa blowing up


Nice finds, congrats! At least someone around here is finding them! Been out 3x's in good spots to no avail. Seeing all the signs but no morels in SEPA so far. Maybe my eyes need to get checked!


----------



## ctnative

cableguy726 said:


> South central pa blowing up


What counties are considered south central PA?


----------



## morelsxs




----------



## rutnbuck

Well, at least I don't feel quite so bad now, because I was thinking I was the only one not able to find anything yet. I'm in franklin county looking mostly in low area around ash trees and getting skunked! Looks to me like they should be popping by now......


----------



## zimboydevon

Just spent another morning walking in a new spot that looks perfect... loads of huge elm, ash and tulip poplar in a long night creek bottom... nothing


----------



## orion024

cableguy726 said:


> South central pa blowing up


Very abundant haul cable guy! I'm a couple counties east of your location, should be any day now!


----------



## David R

Here in Juanita Co...nothing yet


----------



## chase2634

Found a few in NE Lanc. but slim pickins so far..


----------



## jearl

Found this little guy today in Chester county. He was very lonely. I hope his friends come out soon.


----------



## blueshroom

broke the ice in bedford county


----------

